# A Bald Eagle !!!!



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

Was heading 'to town' yesterday and saw an adult Bald Eagle sitting in the corner of a neighbor's yard! After a short while, it flew. First time in the near-20 years we've lived here that I've seen or heard of one this close. VERY COOL!! 

Question for Boehr: is there some branch/dept. of the DNR to which to report this sighting? 

Thanks for any assistance.
~ m ~


----------



## Scott Sullivant (Apr 5, 2006)

What town/area..?


----------



## Ugottaluvit (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats very cool. I had the same surprise last Wednesday Aug.30, in S.E Michigan...Irish Hills. Looked up and thought....WHAT...sure enuff a Bald Eagle. Truly awesome.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I was out running dogs in Montrose by the Flint river last week and seen a bald eagle flying down the river - it was an awesome sight. Only seen them around Montrose on one other occasion. That time also - it was on the river.


----------



## Chocha (Aug 3, 2006)

There are several up near National City (Iosco County)...

Ive also heard of some sitings near Metro Beach in Macomb county...

Very cool to have these birds back around....


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

There are a couple that live on Lake Ogemaw and i have also seen a few while working on a boat in Toledo Beach Marina.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

I was on my way home from up north yesterday and seen one on M65 about 6 miles north of M72.
Rich


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Mary that is very cool and it's good to see you around here posting again.


----------



## Pigpen69 (Feb 20, 2001)

Saw one on fri sept 1 on North I75, Right at the camp grayling exit, flying about 20 ft off the ground right down the medium.. Man them things are huge, could tell from a ways back it was a bald eagle, his head was almost glowing white, and he cruised right past us,,, awesome bird


----------



## Evan (Jul 24, 2003)

Seen one at the same exit Pigpen....was on the motorcycle was so awesome I almost drove off the road, never seen one that close!!! That was around the second weekend in Aug. Truely an amazing and beautiful animal........God Bless the U.S.A.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

Steve said:


> Mary that is very cool and it's good to see you around here posting again.


It's been a rough year.... we've been through a lot after my Dad's death. Lots of changes losing my mentor, my friend, my ''best huntin' buddy''. (I'm trying now to get hubby into turkey hunting!! He'd rather take pictures!)
~ m ~


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

There are several pairs of Bald Eagles around the Belleville lake / Detroit Metro Airport area. I Have seen them on several occassions (there was 3 of them sitting on the ice this past winter!) How cool is that!


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

taste like chicken


----------



## Fecus (Apr 12, 2006)

On the west point in copper harbor the is a couple of nests


----------



## TLWOODS (Feb 22, 2005)

end of August on Paint lake in Iron county.
3 mature and at least one immuture eagle fishing right along with us
one morning. One of the most beautiful sights I have ever seen.
Of course I didn't have the camera with me. I will never forget it
and I can't wait to get back.


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

I hunt some private property in Arenac county and theres an eagles nest on it, pretty cool!! 

Scott


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Saw one last summer on Milford Rd, Lyon Township next to Coyote Golf Club.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I've seen them several times in Monroe County around exit 9 off US-23. 

Have also seen them while fishing the South Branch Au Sable near Grayling.


----------



## jcurtis (Oct 11, 2004)

i have seen them in Greenville around the Flat River and over on Lincoln/Blue Lakes in Gowen.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Todd Farm and Kalamazoo River in Allegan County in the winter, Muskegon Wastewater in the late fall, and some of the small lakes south of Traverse City have them too.

Duck hunting this weekend and heard what sounded like a bowling ball dropped in the water. Turns out an osprey just took out a small bass. We see probably a dozen eagles a year but that's the first one of those in a couple years.


----------

